# Sony Blu-ray remote code



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I just bought a new Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray dvd player.....but none of the remote codes in the setup menu on the hr20-700 work for me. Does anyone have the same blu-ray I do and knows a code to work for me?

Here is my dvd player:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8911396&type=product&id=1216423953707


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry but there isn't one.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought a new Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray dvd player.....but none of the remote codes in the setup menu on the hr20-700 work for me. Does anyone have the same blu-ray I do and knows a code to work for me?
> 
> ...


as mentioned the current directv remote lineup does NOT incorporate blu-ray codes----that's why there is no blu-ray section in the manual or listed onscreen remote setup interface.

they would have to incoporate that in the remotes built in IR library at the time of manufacturing; so later additions of IR codes to your current remote are NOT possible.

If your looking for a remote that will work all your equipment including all functionality from eeach remote; may I suggest you look into the logitech harmony remote lineup; all of them will do what you are wanting to accomplish-----and alot more to boot.....


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Any of the Harmony remotes will solve your problem. Any new component you add or change in your setup is taken care of via a USB connection to your computer. Run the software that comes with your Harmony remote and your'e good to go. As the Geico commercial goes"So easy a caveman can do it".


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I use my Harmony remote for everything in my house. One remote controls my world. BTW, Santa is giving me a BDP-S550 and I know I will have no issue after I plug my Harmony remote into my computer and reprogram it. Easy as pie!


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a bummer. I bought one of these also. I was hoping that Sony would have made it the same as a standard DVD player. I have to wait for Christmas to hook it up :crying:


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> This is a bummer. I bought one of these also. I was hoping that Sony would have made it the same as a standard DVD player. I have to wait for Christmas to hook it up :crying:


Got my S550 early and already got it connected to the system! And found out last night that the D* remote won't control it...:nono2:

On the other hand, the NFL remote I bought to replace the "flooded" remote I destroyed is SWEET!


----------



## mirwin101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Santa is bringing me an S550 as well. Does anyone know if the universal remote that comes with the S550 is any good? One of our dogs chewed on my Harmony 550 and some of the buttons are not working too well.



mobandit said:


> Got my S550 early and already got it connected to the system! And found out last night that the D* remote won't control it...:nono2:
> 
> On the other hand, the NFL remote I bought to replace the "flooded" remote I destroyed is SWEET!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The remote that comes with the S*350* is passable as a Blu-Ray remote but I don't think it's a universal.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

THIS upgrade for JP1 universal remotes works fine too. Since the OEM for DirecTV remotes also makes JP1 remotes, they could easily add the code to upcoming models if they wanted to.

EDIT: To clarify, above upgrade works only with JP1 remotes, not DirecTV remotes.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Time for a Haromony....or something similar!

I have this Blu-Ray as well.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> This is a bummer. I bought one of these also. I was hoping that Sony would have made it the same as a standard DVD player. I have to wait for Christmas to hook it up :crying:


If they had, there would be massive complaints from folks who have both a Blu-Ray and a DVD player in the same room. And that's a lot of people, actually.

People had the same complaints when DVD players came out; universal remotes that had CD player codes didn't support the DVD players, because the DVD players used different codesets.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mdavej said:


> THIS upgrade for JP1 universal remotes works fine too. Since the OEM for DirecTV remotes also makes JP1 remotes, they could easily add the code to upcoming models if they wanted to.


No, the white directv remotes are not jp1-able. The previous blue remotes were though. The blue remote are only a 3 device and there isn't a preset code for the current line of directv receivers.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Edmund said:


> No, the white directv remotes are not jp1-able. The previous blue remotes were though. The blue remote are only a 3 device and there isn't a preset code for the current line of directv receivers.


Didn't mean to imply that they were. Thanks for the clarification (corrected my original post). Just wanted any potential JP1ers who saw this thread to know an upgrade is available for their JP1 remote (not DirecTV remote), and that harmony is not the only option.


----------



## catherine729 (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to set the Blu ray remote in front of the AV3000 and use the infra-red learning. I found the instructions here on the remotecentral website. (This won't let me post an url yet). 

I pressed Commander Off and DVD at the same time to start the learning. Then I individually programmed each blueray button that I use. It sounds tedious, but it only took a few minutes.

I realize that I am late in posting this, but when I googled "av300 remote codes blue ray", this was the first site that came up.

I have the Sony S550 Blu-ray. This method should work with any electronic device that has a remote. I also used this method to program my Lutron Maestro light dimmer.


----------

